#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Παθητική πυροπροστασία σε μικτή χρήση

## spiderman

Όταν έχω μικτή χρήση σε εννιαίο κτίριο, στη συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση κατάστημα και διαμερίσματα.
Παθητική κάνω χώρια και για τις δύο χρήσεις?

----------


## Xάρης

Η παράγραφος 1.2.2 του *Κανονισμού Πυροπροστασίας* (Π.Δ.71/88 ΦΕΚ 32/Α'/17.02.1988) απαντά στο ερώτημά σου.

----------

spiderman

----------

